# 65 stingray 3 speed shifter?



## ODDER (May 14, 2022)

Does anyone have a picture of the correct thumb shifter for a 65 stingray 3 speed. I see several varieties for sale online but would like to get one as close to correct as I can. I have the cable (thanks Rob) and clamps, roller, and chain pull. 
just need a proper shifter.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 14, 2022)

ODDER said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the correct thumb shifter for a 65 stingray 3 speed. I see several varieties for sale online but would like to get one as close to correct as I can. I have the cable (thanks Rob) and clamps, roller, and chain pull.
> just need a proper shifter.



Enclosed id a photo of an actual 1965 Schwinn Sturmey Archer 3 speed shifter kit that was used on the 3 speed Stingray.

The shifter itself was used many years and not just by Schwinn. 

A lot of British bikes used the same shifter and it will be more reasonable if you don't ask for one for a Stingray. Once it is out of the bag there are no Schwinn part numbers.
Hope this helps
Rob


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (May 14, 2022)

You should be able to get a really nice one from a girls lightweight 3 speed even into the 1970s. If you dont find one I may have a couple parts bikes that would have a nicer one.


----------



## sworley (May 14, 2022)

I could grab this for ya, Odder for next time you pass through Ames: https://ames.craigslist.org/bik/d/ames-schwinn-stingray-fair-lady/7475425711.html


----------



## ODDER (May 14, 2022)

sworley said:


> I could grab this for ya, Odder for next time you pass through Ames: https://ames.craigslist.org/bik/d/ames-schwinn-stingray-fair-lady/7475425711.html



Hmmmm.  That might have to happen. I’m thinking about passing through in June. Let me see what my schedule says and I’ll be in touch in the next couple days.


----------

